# Limbs - SF Premium Plus vs. WNS Premium Alpha



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't comment on the SF limbs, but I just picked up a set of Kaya K2s and would recommend them as an intermediate limb. They aren't fast, but are smooth, straight, and look good -- which is more than enough at their price.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Rael84 said:


> I can't comment on the SF limbs, but I just picked up a set of Kaya K2s and would recommend them as an intermediate limb. They aren't fast, but are smooth, straight, and look good -- which is more than enough at their price.


Thanks for this! I should have clarified that I need a limb in the #22 or #24 weight...sadly Kaya K2's start at #28...we'll have to try them along the way!


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Maggiemaebe said:


> Has anyone tried these two, either side by side or by themselves?
> 
> I know that they are both sold as intermediate level carbon limbs and Lancaster tells me that they are identical construction except for the graphics and $10 more for the older SF branded ones (which seems a little strange to me - were the SF actually a better or smoother limb).
> 
> ...


Really they are the same, I'd go with the WNS just for possible resale value if and when you move up to slightly higher price limbs. Until you get into the $400 or $500 range, as I am told, there's not much difference in their price range.
I started with several SF limbs, in lighter draw weight they shoot fine. 
Nick


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am wondering if the difference between Axiom and Premium (or fibre vs. carbon) is notable, especially at a lower poundage. At least for me, I can't really tell the difference between Axiom+ and Elite Carbon Foam at around 36# OTF.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

klock379 said:


> I am wondering if the difference between Axiom and Premium (or fibre vs. carbon) is notable, especially at a lower poundage. At least for me, I can't really tell the difference between Axiom+ and Elite Carbon Foam at around 36# OTF.


I'm curious on the fiberglass vs. carbon on low weight limbs too as the whole purpose in this is to get 50-60m out of a low #otf and relatively short DL on existing really light and well tuned arrows on a well tuned bow. This doesn't leave many options other than by slightly increasing the #otf to get a little more oomph into the arrows...so if carbon adds a little extra velocity that fiberglass doesn't that would be great!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

klock379 said:


> I am wondering if the difference between Axiom and Premium (or fibre vs. carbon) is notable, especially at a lower poundage. At least for me, I can't really tell the difference between Axiom+ and Elite Carbon Foam at around 36# OTF.


At my ranges I haven't been able to discern any performance differences (in speed or score) between $100 limbs and $200 limbs.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

If you want a little better than Axiom, without killing your bank account, take a look at the $270 Hoyt 840 limbs. These limbs are my favorites over several other higher priced limbs that I have. They are very smooth, fast and consistently accurate. 
Nick


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I would also recommend sticking to Axioms. We used SF limbs exclusively at my lessons, and we never noticed any massive difference in the Axiom and Premium limbs. I even put them through the chronograph and never noticed any significant difference. I think the actual manufacture is slightly different, since the Axioms did have tolerance issues more often, but that's fixed easily and otherwise never posed a problem in actual shooting. Then you can save the extra $100 for a future set of good limbs when he's done growing.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Then you can save the extra $100 for a future set of good limbs when he's done growing.


Thanks everyone! The Axioms haven't held him back from shooting into the 270s indoors and averaging 8s outdoors so they have served him well over the past three years...I'll wait until his coach says "Dad, his limbs are limiting his potential! It's time to break open your wallet." I'm sure there will be several other pairs in #4 increments laying in the limb pile as we slowly make our way up the ladder . Thank God for ILF or I'd go broke trying to buy Formula limbs!


----------



## Michigan Dave (Dec 28, 2005)

Question for Mag, Preg, and others: how do you know that type of limbs, explicitly, is holding you back? In the face of competing scoring contributions from types of risers, arrows, form & posture, mental discipline, etc, how can we know that upgrading limb type (I’m not talking about limb weight) is the answer to improving scores, please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Michigan Dave said:


> Question for Mag, Preg, and others: how do you know that type of limbs, explicitly, is holding you back? In the face of competing scoring contributions from types of risers, arrows, form & posture, mental discipline, etc, how can we know that upgrading limb type (I’m not talking about limb weight) is the answer to improving scores, please?


My answer is short and sweet - Damned if I know but I would love to learn the answer! I don't currently feel that I know enough about archery to make that call so I have a coach for my son who can provide advice to my son and I. I view the coach/athlete/parent relationship with complete trust in the coach's abilities and my son's efforts and have the faith in the coach to act in my son's best interests and if this the form or equipment issue so be it - we need to know so the issue, regardless of the source, can be remedied as best we can. It's a partnership like a marriage not a one night stand (at least in our family - be accountable, responsible, bust your butt, own your mistakes - learn from them and celebrate your successes too!).


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Michigan Dave said:


> Question for Mag, Preg, and others: how do you know that type of limbs, explicitly, is holding you back? In the face of competing scoring contributions from types of risers, arrows, form & posture, mental discipline, etc, how can we know that upgrading limb type (I’m not talking about limb weight) is the answer to improving scores, please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Michigan Dave,

You make a good point - that amidst so much complexity of contributing factors, how to know if a particular factor is holding you back? 

In my view, it's more of a "the archer's progress and commitment has brought us to the point of 'taking the risk in time and money' to TEST a factor upgrade in material and specs and reputation." Some of the arguments can be quite obvious, and some can be quite subtle.

The more data, observational and experiential, that you get over time, as both an archer and a coach, the better you get at seeing when the moment is nigh.


----------



## yegon (Aug 15, 2017)

so far my 'taking the risk in time and money' experiments have shown me one thing - the only thing holding me back is me


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

yegon said:


> so far my 'taking the risk in time and money' experiments have shown me one thing - the only thing holding me back is me


Ain't it the truth, brother!


----------



## Rcherz123 (May 26, 2018)

Aren’t these the same limbs just rebranded.


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

Rcherz123 said:


> Aren’t these the same limbs just rebranded.


OP actually wanted to compare Premium Carbon to Axiom+, which is fibre/wood.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

klock379 said:


> OP actually wanted to compare Premium Carbon to Axiom+, which is fibre/wood.


OP actually mentioned the Premium+, which are wood limbs. Only the Premium+ Carbon are advertised as having carbon in them. Although all modern limbs have fiber in some form, usually fiberglass


----------

